# springfield armory's range officer



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

hey guys, its me again, i bought another one of my favorite literature magazines, American Handgunner. anyways i found an ad for a newer 1911 and an article on the new springfield armory range officer. from what i can tell about the gun from what i read, is that it's a solid performing competition-based pistol for around $800. it's sharp, has a fully adjustable rear sight, and did i mention that its made by springfield armory? anyways im curious to know if anyone has any experience with this firearm, as im itching for a new one and have been putting off getting a 1911 for too long.
thanks
45Sidekick


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

Been looking at that one as well, it's a fine looking and feeling handgun
appears to be very well put together, and at $800 a great price JMO


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

I picked one up a couple of months ago and they are everything Springfield says they are.Mine has been very reliable so far with only around 300 rounds fired.accurate and easy recoiling.I really like the adjustable target sights but there are a few fella's that dont care for them,but when it only gets used as a range pistol its my preferred sights.I paid right around $750.00 for it at a local shop.


----------



## LEJFL (Aug 16, 2011)

*Springfield Armory Range Officer*

I too had my eyes on a Range Officer. Good reviews in the magaInes. But now I just got a flyer from Florida Gun Exchange who is selling a Sig Sauer C3 1911 45 acp with night sights and laser grips for $839. Wow.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

A guy I shoot pins with has one. It's a reliable & accurate gun. One could do much worse.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I tried one a week ago and loved it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Great 1911 IMO...


----------



## murphy12 (Oct 1, 2011)

This will be my first 1911. A friend is picking his up today-very jealous, haha.


----------



## murphy12 (Oct 1, 2011)

Brought mine home tonight. range report to follow.


----------



## murphy12 (Oct 1, 2011)

Finally got it to the range. 20 rds Federal 230gr JHP, then about 120 of a friend's reload w/200gr JSWC. The gun ran flawlessly, and groups at 10 yards were as small as 1".
Have to say, this one great gun.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

That RO sounds good....


----------

